# Cory Help



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone know alot about Corydoras? i have 3 albino and 3 salt and pepper and tonight one of my salt and peppers has given up the fight to do anything but lay on his side in a quarantine cup floating in our tank.... 

he was fine 2 hours ago. i've been through all of the symptoms of common diseases and he has nothing.... i've posted in the emergency section but had no advice so far... please help


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm guessing ammonia poisoning..
Cories aren't really good at recovering, if he makes it long enough you can treat him with 1/4 teaspoon per gallon aquarium salt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Fantastic Thank you so much, it's so strange as the other 5 cories are perfectly fine... so i keep him in a quarantined area, disolve the salt i the water and add the fish, then change the water daily for 7-10 days but no longer than 10?
definately aq salt? isn't epson salt good for internal issues and aq for external??


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I wouldn't risk using salt. Cories are scaleless and it can irritate them...I know that's a low dosage, but S&P cories are so tiny...


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah, i wouldn't do salt for cory cats either. but idk much about their diseases. i about had a fit when my first attempt at a BBS hatchery flipped over in my community tank. i was sure all my cories would die @[email protected]


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I've researched quite a few meds for scaleless fish, and people do use salt full strength no problem.. Salt is one of the safer options. Here's a larger list of meds for scaleless fish.. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...aleless-fish-invertebrates-99508/#post1064932
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, cool. Fire away, then.


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone, he didn't last the night unfortunately, everyone else is fine which is a good sign... I have no idea what it could have been except stress or 0 tolerance for any trace of amonia, He was the runt of he group when we bought him though.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a shame. Poor little dude. Make sure you get hold of some more soon so his school-mates can be in a proper group of 6.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

+1
Don't feel to bad... Sick cories tend to not last very long. :/
Just keep the levels good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

